# Edwards Condo on River Price Reduced



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

So my Eagle River condo hasn't sold yet. I've now dropped the price about $7g's to get it sold quickly as I'm under contract on our new house. 

Anyways, PM me, this is probably the best deal you will get in Edwards that is actually a nice place to live and has a garage. Any cheaper in this area, and it would have wheels.

PM Me if you are interested, it will probably go quickly at this price.


----------

